

Derby: JS MVC framework aims to unite client- and server-side code - rads
http://derbyjs.com/

======
clickerly
This seems to have been missed. Should be up voted and discussed. Sounds like
a fantastic framework and I'm really looking forward to hearing what other
HNers have to say about it.

How far off from production ready do you think it is?

